# Rapido tyre pump



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Just used the tyre pump for the first time time today.

Great pump, looks well made, but has anyone managed to get the power cord coiled up and back into it's housing once finished?

Richard


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

After trying for about an hour I was almost about to give up when I decided to cut a piece of thin hardboard to form a centre to wrap the wire around. Did this and then managed to get it out once all wire was coiled upas neatly as possible and then managed to get the bundle back into the storage hole on the back of the pump.

Richard


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I managed it the first time but then removed the sealant cartridge and stuff half the wire in there. Cartridge is now out of date and I carry a spare wheel but have kept the pump.

Kev


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

what pressure will it go up to. where did you plug it in to use it. how long is the lead. Mine is still in the case under the passenger seat, have to take the carpet out to reach it.

cabby


----------



## R3SKT (May 14, 2013)

First time I ever took mine out of the door pocket was curiosity alone. I then decided to inflate the wife's tyres on her bike as they were looking a bit soft. Boy did I regret EVER opening that can of worms up!! It must have taken me a good hour and much cursing and bemoaning the product designer before I gave up and just stuffed it back in the door pocket to revisit when I had calmed down (OK, had a beer!)

I did actually use the pump on the motorhome tyres this summer and with a cool calm and collected approach I did actually manage to get the whole thing put back tidy again, but boy oh boy, why make it so fricking tight in the first place?

Does anyone actually know where to get the replacement canisters as mine is long out of date now ..... :?


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

I use mine to pump up the Air Assisted suspension (to 6 bar!) and have have given up trying to get the thing back into its lair.

For a long time I thought that was me being inept but over time veered more towards poor design.

I like to idea of using the tyre sealant cavity as overflow for storing the electric lead. 

I wonder, though, how much being "out of date" means? The whole "out of date" business may be just a money hovering ploy. I reckon it would probably still work despite being out of date, unless you Chemists out there know better?


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

What is the life of a canister? How long should the canisters last before they are out of date?


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

In the past year and a half I have used ours a lot and not had much of a problem winding it back up, but I don't bother with being too tidy about it. So as not to over use it I have just bought a similar pump (about £14.00) which has a top pressure of 120 PSI which is a lot more than I will need.


----------

